# Psychology.gr > Νέα, ανακοινώσεις >  Chat Υποστήριξης: Προσωρινή διακοπή λειτουργίας

## NikosD.

Για λόγους τεχνικούς καθώς και για λόγους ασφαλείας,
το τσατ θα παραμείνει κλειστό για άγνωστο χρονικό διάστημα.
Ενδέχεται να χρειαστεί να αντικατασταθεί πλήρως το λογισμικό του chat.

Νεότερα, προσεχώς...

Ευχαριστούμε για την κατανόηση.

----------


## mixalakis

Κανα νεο απο το τσατ?

----------


## krino

σου ελειψε???
 :Big Grin:

----------


## mixalakis

ε λιγακι μου ελειψε..

----------


## krino

ε καλα,
γραψε και κατι στο φορουμ ευκαιρια ειναι.

----------


## Andy

θα αναγκαστούμε να μεταφερθούμε σε κανά άλλο chat, ασχετο(π.χ. στο zoo)...

το τερπνόν μετά του οφελήμου(γαμώ τις ορθογραφίες)...

----------


## krino

ζοο???
εχεις δει τι γινεται εκει???
αυτο δεν ειναι τσατ αλλα λαχανογορα.


Τεσπα αμα εισαστε τοσο χαρμανιασμενοι παιζει και η λυση μσν.
Σημερα μιλαγαμε 4-5 ατομα....

----------


## keep_walking

http://chat-forum.com/freechat/freedemo.htm

εδω βαζεται ενα username και μπαινεται (δεν χρειαζεται password ή εγγραφη...οποιος θελει ας ερθει.

----------


## olorou

Καθόλου άσχημη ιδέα, keep. Αν υπάρχουν παρόμοια rooms, με περισσότερες ευκολίες, θα \'ταν ακόμα καλύτερα. Απ\' ό,τι είδα πάντως το συγκεκριμένο προορίζεται για ενσωμάτωση σε site, δεν είναι για κοινή χρήση (πού τέτοια στο internet..).
Αλλά θα συμφωνήσω με τον κρινο πως η λύση msn είναι η καλύτερη.

----------


## keep_walking

Ναι μονο που ειναι πολυ μανουρα το msn πρεπει να ξερεις το email του αλλου για να μιλησεις και αυτην τη στιγμη δεν ξερω κανενα email αλλου...ενω σε αυτο το chat βαζεις ενα ονομα και μπαινεις στο δωματιο...για παρτυ μας ειναι δεν υπαρχει κανενας...βεβαια υπαρχει το προβλημα του συντονισμου...δεν βλεπω να μπαινει κανενας και μαλλον θα την κανω και εγω.

----------


## olorou

Εκεί που μπήκες είναι ένα ενδεικτικό, διαφημιστικό applet νομίζω. Δεν είναι όντως ένα chatroom.
Το πρόβλημα με τα εμεϊλ είναι υπαρκτό, αλλά λύνεται σχετικά εύκολα. Το να κάνεις ένα λογαριασμό στο msn, yahoo, gmail etc. είναι το μόνο εύκολο. Άλλωστε πολλοί έχουν ήδη.

----------


## keep_walking

Χμ ισως δεν το εχω δοκιμασει στην πραξη για δοκιμασε να μπεις θα σε βγαλει?Εγω ειμαι ηδη μεσα.

----------


## olorou

Nαι! Δουλεύει.

*http://chat-forum.com/freechat/freedemo.htm*

ΟΣΟΙ ΠΙΣΤΟΙ ΠΡΟΣΕΛΘΕΤΕ!!

----------


## keep_walking

Οσοι πιστοι προσελθεται ειμαι εγω και ο olorou μεσα

----------

